# Steel Dawn sword



## DelSilverfox (Apr 23, 2009)

Please forgive me, as I am new to this forum. I'm sure this has been discussed before, but I am looking for any help that anyone can give me as to where I can find the sword that Patrick Swayze used in the movie Steel Dawn. Thank you.


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never heard of a reproduction of that sword being made. The movie was probably never popular enough to warrant it. You could go over and ask on swordforum.com. They have a forum dedicated to movie swords.


----------

